# UHS First Professional (PART 1) MBBS Supply Results????



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

Any idea why the First Professional (PART 1) MBBS Supplementary Examination 2010 hasn't come out yet? It's been at least 2 to 3 month I think...that's not very common for UHS. #confused


----------

